# Acekard 2i Tempers' Deal



## Costello (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello,

the ShopTemp guys have decided to offer a $5 discount on the Acekard 2i for all GBAtemp members.
Why the Acekard 2i? Because you guys have elected it "Flashcart of the millenium" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




That takes the price of the Acekard 2i down to only *$11.50*.






COUPON CODE: *AKTRUETEMPER*

Simply enter this code on the checkout page or from the "view cart" page.
This coupon is only dedicated to members of the GBAtemp community.
It will expire on April 10th, midnight GMT+8.

Shop from ShopTemp:
http://shoptemp.com/products/Acekard-2i-Ca...e-DSi-p-30.html

Thanks a lot to the ShopTemp team!

*EDIT:* The coupon code has been changed to the new one above again benefit GBAtemp members only.


----------



## Costello (Apr 21, 2010)

The coupon is back!!!

Valid until April 26th !!


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish they were pre-flashed to v.1.4 before they were shipped.


----------



## djleviticus (Apr 21, 2010)

thanx for that £8.13 for acekard 2i xcellent stuff.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 21, 2010)

Not going to lie, this sorta pisses me off.

I had the coupon inputted on like the 8th, but didn't get to order until the 11th. Then it disappeared, and now it's coming back. That reeeeeeally pisses me off.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh I would to. But you have to admit, if it was you, you'd be pissed off too.

I can't do much, as I already paid the 25 dollars -_-

But hey, I can dream.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 21, 2010)

Just wondering, is it possible for non-GBAtemp members to redeem this coupon?
Because my cousin is not a GBAtemp member and he wants to buy an Acekard 2i.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 21, 2010)

Pretty sure all you have to do is enter the code and you'll get the discount. It's not like they can tell who is from GBAtemp or not. This is labeled as a Temper's Deal probably because it's made available to those who are on the forum. So naturally, people outside of the Temp wouldn't know about it. 
But I'm sure sharing the code with your cousin is fine!


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 21, 2010)

nycsam786 said:
			
		

> I wish they were pre-flashed to v.1.4 before they were shipped.


It looks like that's now an option! You can pay a little extra for their premium update+flashing service.


----------



## kieran (Apr 21, 2010)

Just ordered the Acekard with 8gig card using the coupon! I've been using a slot-2 M3 SD for many a year now. I still have an original DS as well! This shoptemp thing is great. I'm glad that I'm able to buy a cart, but contribute some revenue to the site as well.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 21, 2010)

And here I was hoping that the coupon would apply to each individual unit, or is that just an oversight?
But then what's stopping me, or anyone else, from making multiple separate orders with free shipping?


----------



## playallday (Apr 21, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> And here I was hoping that the coupon would apply to each individual unit, or is that just an oversight?
> But then what's stopping me, or anyone else, from making multiple separate orders with free shipping?


They don't want people buying them for resale later.


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 21, 2010)

That is great that they are offering this service now!


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 22, 2010)

An Acekard 2i for $11.50 is unbeatable.


----------



## geokilla (Apr 22, 2010)

Hot hot hot! Just ordered a bunch! Hopefully I can get rid of them within a month when they arrive.

What's the Premium Update + Flashing Service?


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 22, 2010)

geokilla said:
			
		

> Hot hot hot! Just ordered a bunch! Hopefully I can get rid of them within a month when they arrive.
> 
> What's the Premium Update + Flashing Service?


For people who have a DSi/XL running 1.4, and no other system or compatible flashcart, they won't be able to run an unflashed Acekard 2i.

Shoptemp will reflash the Acekard 2i and make it DSi 1.4 compatible for you.


----------



## geokilla (Apr 22, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> geokilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought all new Acekard 2i are DSi 1.4 compatible.


----------



## impizkit (Apr 22, 2010)

The AceKard 2i should come with the USB flasher like the SuperCard DSOnei. That would solve the problem. I wonder if the DSTwo will also have the flasher, I bet it does.


----------



## geokilla (Apr 22, 2010)

Good thing I didn't actually checkout yet. Just found this out. I'm buying 15 Acekard 2i and the following happens:

$11.56 (with coupon) X 15 = $173.40 

However, I'm getting charged $243.66. Original price without coupon for 15 Acekards is $248.66.

This is CDN btw.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Apr 22, 2010)

coupon is only for one unit

pretty cool if I ever upgrade to a DS XL

btw, all you have to do is enter the coupon on your shopping cart

you dont need to use your member info


----------



## geokilla (Apr 22, 2010)

FencingFoxFTW said:
			
		

> coupon is only for one unit
> 
> pretty cool if I ever upgrade to a DS XL
> 
> ...


I need to buy multiple units... Definitely not going to make multiple orders.


----------



## 431unknown (Apr 22, 2010)

I just  grabed one can always use a spare hell I might grab another one tommorrow for the hell of it!


----------



## Costello (Apr 22, 2010)

geokilla said:
			
		

> FencingFoxFTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



contact me by PM to get a bulk discount


----------



## 23qwerty (Apr 22, 2010)

Too bad I bought one a month ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh well, it's only a couple bucks.


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (Apr 22, 2010)

I just went to link to buy one @ 16.50 (before discount), page refreshed and the **** have increased the price to 17.68 !! 
edit: Whoops, auto-conversion of currencies happen on this site. Never seen that before. 
Thanks for clearing that up for me Costello.


----------



## Costello (Apr 22, 2010)

not at all, currency must have updated automatically (it does it sometimes) it probably switched from USD to AUD
prices do not change just like that...


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for that. I've never seen that happen on a site before.
NB: ignore PM


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 22, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> not at all, currency must have updated automatically (it does it sometimes) it probably switched from USD to AUD
> prices do not change just like that...


It would help if there were an option to display local currency or other currencies.

I may live in the UK and spend GBP, but sometimes I like to know the USD value.


----------



## 431unknown (Apr 22, 2010)

Just grabbed 1 more for the hell of it now! 5$ off is a sweet deal that just cant be passed up on.


----------



## pokefan92 (Apr 22, 2010)

geokilla said:
			
		

> Good thing I didn't actually checkout yet. Just found this out. I'm buying 15 Acekard 2i and the following happens:
> 
> $11.56 (with coupon) X 15 = $173.40
> 
> ...



Whoy don't you make 15 orders? It would be easier than contacting nobody. If you make 15 orders, you'll get 15 discounts. I can't think how nobody realized doing on that way


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 22, 2010)

For all these people who make such large bulk purchases, are you guys resellers or do you have that many friends to hand them out to?


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 22, 2010)

nycsam786 said:
			
		

> For all these people who make such large bulk purchases, are you guys resellers or do you have that many friends to hand them out to?


Maybe they have that many friends to sell them to? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I admit I'm pretty tempted myself...


----------



## Qtis (Apr 22, 2010)

nycsam786 said:
			
		

> For all these people who make such large bulk purchases, are you guys resellers or do you have that many friends to hand them out to?



If I'd need to buy an AK2i (or any other flashcart for that matter) for myself, I'd ask my friends if they'd want one too. It's always cheaper to buy in bulk that lets say 1 at a time separately. I'm tempted to buy an Acekard2i just to test AKAIO but I'll have to wait for about a month to see if I get a summer job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





//Qtis

PS. Great job at making a discount for a flashcart! Lets see if that discount can be put into a bit more expensive flashcarts like the CycloDS Evo or Supercard DSTwo


----------



## geokilla (Apr 23, 2010)

pokefan92 said:
			
		

> geokilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would but that means I have 15 separate orders coming in.

Yea I resell online.


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 23, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> nycsam786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That option isn't available for me....


----------



## Traitor (Apr 23, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> That option isn't available for me....


You have to choose a microSD first (Just select none if you don't want one)


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 24, 2010)

Traitor said:
			
		

> Crazzy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, thanks


----------



## geokilla (Apr 24, 2010)

I think I just found out how to order two Acekard 2i for $11.50 each...


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah order one at a time with the code! I put an order in tonight for myself as well with the discount code. I also ordered some from elsewhere because I need them on the ASAP!


----------



## al5911 (Apr 25, 2010)

@geokilla...please don't finish all the AK2i stock before I can place my order.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.I know people have to make money to live...actually I already ordered my AK2i last night.I already own M3i zero that I bought from eBuylife.com for $21 (FREE SHIPPING),and I received it within only 10 days!It working SO great and I ordered this AK2i from ShopTemp because I REALLY want to try the so GREAT AKAIO fw by Normatt & team....and of course because of the special price....thanks GBATemp & ShopTemp for the offer....hope it will avaiable for SuperCard Two also


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (Apr 25, 2010)

They alread had...USD$30 on pre-order. I missed it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I don't think we're going to see that pricing anywhere anytime real soon.

BTW, anyone know if the free shipping through these guys means you don't actually get the little (crappy) AK2i cardboard box they usually come in? I'm ordering as a gift, so the box provided would be handier. Note: DX posted my AK2i within its box under free shipping.


----------



## jak larnak (Apr 26, 2010)

Dark^'^Knight said:
			
		

> BTW, anyone know if the free shipping through these guys means you don't actually get the little (crappy) AK2i cardboard box they usually come in? I'm ordering as a gift, so the box provided would be handier. Note: DX posted my AK2i within its box under free shipping.


I used free shipping service and receive it in its box so don't worry for your gift.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 26, 2010)

Dark^'^Knight said:
			
		

> They alread had...USD$30 on pre-order. I missed it too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The box is fairly tiny... this is what mine came in:


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 26, 2010)

Order one at a time?

Crap... The first time I was able to order 10x AK2i with the coupon... why has this been removed?
I can't be bothered ordering one at a time and getting 10x parcels delivered to my place... I'd rather have all 10 in the one parcel...

Well... it's back to my old supplier, I guess... unless this coupon thing can be sorted out...?

I guess Shoptemp doesn't want large orders...


----------



## geokilla (Apr 26, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Order one at a time?
> 
> Crap... The first time I was able to order 10x AK2i with the coupon... why has this been removed?
> I can't be bothered ordering one at a time and getting 10x parcels delivered to my place... I'd rather have all 10 in the one parcel...
> ...


Same thing happened to me. 10X = coupon becomes useless. The bulk pricing that they gave wasn't good. In the end I ended up making 6 separate orders...


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 26, 2010)

I'd like to know why the changed this feature...

I mean, they still make money from bulk orders with coupons... I would have thought that it would be cheaper for them to pack *one parcel of 10 pieces* rather than *10 parcels of 1 piece each*... I mean, what a waste of packaging, labor, and extra postage costs!

If we could hear back from Costello or someone else why it was removed, and if they will be planning to reinstate it, that would be great.

I'd love to order from Shoptemp again, but they do have to be competitive (price-wise) for me to do so...


----------



## Spikey (Apr 26, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> I'd like to know why the changed this feature...
> 
> I mean, they still make money from bulk orders with coupons... I would have thought that it would be cheaper for them to pack *one parcel of 10 pieces* rather than *10 parcels of 1 piece each*... I mean, what a waste of packaging, labor, and extra postage costs!
> 
> ...


Even without the coupon the price is extremely competitive, so I really have no idea what you're complaining about.


----------



## Costello (Apr 26, 2010)

they make absolutely no money off Acekard 2i orders with the $5 coupon, that's why the bug was fixed.
a coupon is intended for 1 use only. Why are they offering the coupon if they arent making any money? because they're hoping that customers may add other products in their cart when ordering, and also as a reward to GBAtemp members. But it's definitely not meant for bulk orders or for people who want to buy carts to resell the at a higher price.


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 26, 2010)

Spikey said:
			
		

> Even without the coupon the price is extremely competitive, so I really have no idea what you're complaining about.


It's probably because he's looking to sell them on to make a profit. In which case a $ here and there can make a big difference. 

ShopTemp have two websites. ShopTemp.net and Shopnet.com websites. I'd split them and have the coupons solely for the com website. Then have bulk order rates on the net website, with the bulk rates dropping to the point where people like the bangingrabbit can order x10 for a similar price per unit as they could with the coupon, or atleast the same price 0ShippingZone offer for x10 ($12 each). This would stop people buying elsewhere.

Personally i'd be fine with ordering them indivually... you get more bubble bags.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 26, 2010)

With the coupon, AK2i is $11 or so.
DX sold AK2i for $11 or so (in bulkrate/lots of 10)

I assume DX made a profit selling 10x AK2i for $11 each... So, logically, Shoptemp would too...


I'd even be happy to pay $12 each (bulkrate)... but for more than that, unfortunately it's cheaper to go elsewhere...


Edit-

Sorry -- I don't mean to seem narky... but it does all add up...


----------



## mrsharpeye (Apr 27, 2010)

will there be an extension for the coupon discount?


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 27, 2010)

mrsharpeye said:
			
		

> will there be an extension for the coupon discount?


This *was* the extension, you missed it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe another time but not right now.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Apr 27, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> Why are they offering the coupon if they arent making any money? because they're hoping that customers may add other products in their cart when ordering.



well they got me


----------



## geminis076 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ahh!  I missed it by a day  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  Shopping for a friend who just upgraded to a DSi so this $5.00 off would have been nice, I just found out about it, didn't even know this was going on.  It was nice of them to have extended it, I was "this" close!  Well the regular price isn't too bad, but the $11 price is way better!


----------



## canderousa (Apr 28, 2010)

I contacted the Shoptemp staff and they told me the previous coupon code had an unintended glitch. It allowed buyers receive multiple discounts on multiple AK2i cards. ie: 10x AK2i = $50 off

So apparently this was a mistake and will never happen again


----------



## hashcookie (Apr 28, 2010)

If you buy 1000 AK2i you get each for $1,40

So yea they DO make a good income dunno why they are getting greedy now probably the 15000$ month in ads isnt enuff for gbatemp staff anymore


----------



## geokilla (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't get how they *don't* make money even with the coupon applied. As someone else said, 0shippingzone charges $12.50 each for buying 10+ and $12 for buying 50+


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 29, 2010)

I am still waiting for my order to get sorted out


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Apr 30, 2010)

You know, looking at their shipping...their shipping would take forever...what's the amount of time between everyone's shipping here?  I'd like to know before I buy from there.  I'm not waiting 2-5 weeks...that's rather ridiculous, even if it's from Hong Kong...


----------



## Sirius389 (Apr 30, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> You know, looking at their shipping...their shipping would take forever...what's the amount of time between everyone's shipping here?  I'd like to know before I buy from there.  I'm not waiting 2-5 weeks...that's rather ridiculous, even if it's from Hong Kong...




For me: Order Date: 24th Apr 2010
Ship Date: 26th Apr 2010
Arrived: April 29th 2010 via UPS


----------



## GWEndlessDuel (Apr 30, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> You know, looking at their shipping...their shipping would take forever...what's the amount of time between everyone's shipping here?  I'd like to know before I buy from there.  I'm not waiting 2-5 weeks...that's rather ridiculous, even if it's from Hong Kong...



It took my order about 13 days. I wouldn't expect up to 5 weeks but I wouldn't expect no less than 2 weeks either being reasonable.


----------



## ZPE (May 1, 2010)

Received my Acekard yesterday, it seems legit and it works but I was wondering why there was no SDHC card reader included as the GBAtemp review suggests? I did opt for no packaging but that does not mean I should be sold short on extras included with the flashcart. :/


----------



## RupeeClock (May 1, 2010)

ZPE said:
			
		

> Received my Acekard yesterday, it seems legit and it works but I was wondering why there was no SDHC card reader included as the GBAtemp review suggests? I did opt for no packaging but that does not mean I should be sold short on extras included with the flashcart. :/


Well the reviews reflect the initial release of the flashcarts, and are subject to change over time.
Right now, Acekard 2i's do NOT come with their own microSD usb adapter. I think the reason was their bundled one was unreliable and prone to faulting.

I would say "Check the product description" but I see nothing that says it does, or does not include such an adapter.
Maybe Shoptemp should update each product page to add an option, such as
"microSD" - None, 2gb, 4gb, Sandisk, Kingston, etc
"card reader" - None, USB High-Speed MicroSD & SDHC Card Reader, All-in-one Multi-Format Card Reader
"Service" - None, premium flashing + updating service.


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (May 1, 2010)

You have a fair point there RupeeClock. Perhaps Costello may contact them with this suggestion.
I knew from item description that it doesn't come with it (plus, I've already purchased AK2i, so I know what is expected), but if one didn't know it would be friggin' annoying to have to wait a further week or two waiting for a USB adapter to arrive.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 1, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> You know, looking at their shipping...their shipping would take forever...what's the amount of time between everyone's shipping here?  I'd like to know before I buy from there.  I'm not waiting 2-5 weeks...that's rather ridiculous, even if it's from Hong Kong...



I placed my order on April 11th. I received it April 21st.


----------



## ZPE (May 1, 2010)

Dark^'^Knight said:
			
		

> You have a fair point there RupeeClock. Perhaps Costello may contact them with this suggestion.
> I knew from item description that it doesn't come with it (plus, I've already purchased AK2i, so I know what is expected), but if one didn't know it would be friggin' annoying to have to wait a further week or two waiting for a USB adapter to arrive.



I would imagine so. I don't have a use for more than 2GB atm so it's not a problem.


----------



## Marsou77 (May 2, 2010)

Hi 

My order is always marked as "Awaiting Fulfillment" since the 30th Apr 2010 it is normal ?

Thanks


----------



## Covarr (May 2, 2010)

Yes. It's the weekend. Give it a few more days.


----------



## Finishoff (May 2, 2010)

Aww I missed this deal. I didn't even know there was this special offer for GBATemp members. I'll keep my eyes peeled on this section of the forum from now on.


----------



## Ssseth (May 4, 2010)

Any idea if this coupon will be coming back? I'd rather support gbatemp if I can but some competitors come in quite a bit under the $16.50 that shoptemp is selling the AK 2i at.


----------



## lowjeep (May 4, 2010)

Ahh turds. Missed it again.


----------



## Pyrate02 (May 5, 2010)

Does anyone know if there are any current coupons for the AceKard 2i?  If not, are there any more coming up soon?

Thanks


----------



## bigeye (May 6, 2010)

ahhh

missed the Coupon again.

I am waiting for the next one ....


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (May 7, 2010)

Dark^'^Knight said:
			
		

> BTW, anyone know if the free shipping through these guys means you don't actually get the little (crappy) AK2i cardboard box they usually come in? I'm ordering as a gift, so the box provided would be handier. Note: DX posted my AK2i within its box under free shipping.


AK2i ordered 25 April and received 4 May. Total of 9 calendar days for complete process and shipping to Australia.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  People that complain about that ought to be shot!

The only reservation is that free shipping means you only receive the cart within the small plastic insert (that is usually placed with the official AK2i cardboard package). So, there is no box provided under free shipping from ShopTemp, as was stated to be the case from others within this thread.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 7, 2010)

That's what they mean when they say you have to pay a dollar extra to get the box it comes in.

No big deal, an extra buck.


----------



## Romulo (May 8, 2010)

Please! Do it one more time... I want a cheap Acekard.


----------



## pokefan92 (May 9, 2010)

When I download someting from FileTrip it says Acekard costs 11,50 € with the coupon, but it doesn't works. Why?


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 12, 2010)

pokefan92 said:
			
		

> When I download someting from FileTrip it says Acekard costs 11,50 € with the coupon, but it doesn't works. Why?



because the coupon is expired. how ironic dont u think?


----------



## redact (May 12, 2010)

Shadow#1 said:
			
		

> how ironic dont u think?


my brain just exploded...
that's not irony :'(

and yes i do realize it was sarcasm, but it was seizure-inducing sarcasm


----------



## playallday (May 12, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> That's what they mean when they say you have to pay a dollar extra to get the box it comes in.
> 
> No big deal, an extra buck.


Nope, I got the normal Acekard 2i packaging with free shipping.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 5, 2010)

The $11.50 deal with the coupon deal is still being advertised on FileTrip when you download something. Needs changing...


----------



## OrGoN3 (Jun 6, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> The $11.50 deal with the coupon deal is still being advertised on FileTrip when you download something. Needs changing...



Or needs to be reactivated since they've been advertising it for a long time on FileTrip. False advertisement is a serious crime.


----------



## rof1 (Jun 6, 2010)

We need a comment from ShopTemp on this. After all, it’s supposed to be GbaTemp’s official affiliate: What’s with the FileTrip advertisement?

-rof1


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 6, 2010)

rof1 said:
			
		

> We need a comment from ShopTemp on this. After all, it’s supposed to be GbaTemp’s official affiliate: What’s with the FileTrip advertisement?
> 
> -rof1



Filetrip is part of the GBAtemp network, it is actually fully owned by GBAtemp unlike Shoptemp which is just part of the network and is a official partner so don't worry, they are not doing anything wrong, except old adverts that is


----------



## rof1 (Jun 6, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> rof1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, I just put what I mean is fair pressure on them (ShopTemp), to get the coupon back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-rof1


----------



## OrGoN3 (Jun 7, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> rof1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, they are doing something wrong: they are actively advertising a price that is lower than the actual price. There are no expiration dates on the advertisement, no small text saying it is only active between these dates or when this person says it is. There is nothing to show that it was a limited time promotion. According to FileTrip, which as you said is fully run and operated by GBATemp, you can get an Acekard 2i for $11.50 after a $5 GBATemp members only coupon.

The problem arises with FileTrip not being owned and operated by ShopTemp staff. Nowhere on FileTrip does it mention anything about advertisements not being valid, or anything of that nature. ShopTemp is advertising FALSELY on FileTrip, and has been for over a month now. Although ShopTemp isn't owned by GBATemp/FileTrip, the coupon, from what I understand, was provided by GBATemp for Tempers. It's partly their shop, as it's in their network.

The fact that this thread is active and no admin has cared to comment also shows that they couldn't care less. It's always great for a community to put in hour after hour after hour to help each other out, yet *the admins continue to falsely advertise a price for something in their shop that is cheaper than it actually is*. Last time I checked, this was against the law.


----------



## prowler (Jun 7, 2010)

OrGoN3 said:
			
		

> The fact that this thread is active and no admin has cared to comment also shows that they couldn't care less. It's always great for a community to put in hour after hour after hour to help each other out, yet *the admins continue to falsely advertise a price for something in their shop that is cheaper than it actually is*. Last time I checked, this was against the law.


*If you want to talk to ShopTemp staff, go e-mail them instead of crying here.*
They don't automatically know that there is a problem is someone posts in a thread, how would they know?
Like I said, PM a admin or e-mail ShopTemp.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Jun 7, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> OrGoN3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How would they know? I dont know, perhaps they would keep track of their own advertisements like companies normally do? It shouldn't be left up the customer to let them know how their ads look on certain sites.


----------



## janeyuyi (Jun 8, 2010)

*Order one at a time?

Crap... The first time I was able to order 10x AK2i with the coupon... why has this been removed?
I can't be bothered ordering one at a time and getting 10x parcels delivered to my place... I'd rather have all 10 in the one parcel...

Well... it's back to my old supplier, I guess... unless this coupon thing can be sorted out...?

I guess Shoptemp doesn't want large orders...*
You can place 10 seperate orders but add an order comment to ask the stuff to send them in one package...


----------



## janeyuyi (Jun 8, 2010)

OrGoN3 said:
			
		

> Prowler485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 You can place 10 seperate orders but add an order comment to ask the stuff to send them in one package...it will works!


----------

